
GDI’s Slither: A $1.3M Arcade Crash and Burn - trumpton1973
https://arcadeblogger.com/2017/06/02/gdis-slither-the-1-3-million-dollar-crash-burn/
======
Jare
GDI and Red Alert? There has to be a connection with Westwood, but I have no
idea what it is :)

------
JKCalhoun
And I just finished watching "Man vs. Snake" on Netflix over the weekend.
Another also-ran video game.

(Not as good a film as "King of Kong", BTW, but, come on, that's pretty high
bar.)

------
battlebot
Interesting side note: Coleco had a version of Slither for their gaming
console which shipped with a "Roller Controller" which was pretty innovative
at the time. ColecoVision crashed and burned, too, of course.

A relative worked there and so my family had access to many prototype games
that never made it into stores. But I know for a fact "Slither" was on the
shelves as my copy was a retail package. I enjoyed playing it at the time,
especially with the track ball.

